# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Travel from Thailand to China

## Asia

Hi All


I was just wondering if anyone who has travelled from thailand to china across land tell me how costly it is and what the journey is like? Also whats the best way to travel there and good things to see one the way?

Luke x

----------


## davidsmith36

A get-away in Thailand is a perfect approach to spend an occasion. Beginning your vacation in Bangkok, you can investigate different areas in Thailand including Pattaya, Phuket, Krabi and Koh Samui. Other visitor goal urban communities in Thailand are Chiang Mai, Hua Hin and Phi Island. 

China offers plenty of holidaying choices to guests. Other than astounding touring openings, China occasions give an opportunity to encounter the one of a kind culture and customs of the huge nation.

----------

